# Yamaha rx-a2080 sub output blown twice



## Jcd12 (Mar 24, 2020)

Ive had two yamaha rx-2080’s experience a pop sound and burnt smell after a few weeks of use. The result is a bad sub output.
I have a powered sub and it seems to be working fine. Both times this happened we were just watching regular tv at normal volume. 
Anyone have an idea of what could cause this? Want to figure this out before the 3rd one is installed.

Is there anyway a sub could cause it?


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

Suspect you have not connected the sub correctly. Are you using 1 cable to connect the subwoofer? Or 2 cables? 

If using 1 cable, does the connector on the Yamaha you are using for the subwoofer say "Subwoofer" or "Subwoofer 1" or "LFE"? And if the answer to that is "Yes" look at the connection on the subwoofer that the cable is connected to. Does that say "LFE" or "Input"? If not, you aren't connected properly.

Also, if the subwoofer is Bose, it can have weirdness that makes it incompatible with anything but a Bose receiver.

A bad sub could cause the problem, but it would be unlikely that the subwoofer would still sound anything remotely normal if it had a problem that caused it to damage the receiver through an LFE connection.

Another possible problem is that if the subwoofer has a volume control on it, you might have that turned down too low and have the LFE output level on the Yamaha set very high to compensate. That could stress the Yamaha and cause the output to fail. Set all Yamaha LFE settings to NOT add any bass boost (there can be 2 to 4 places where you can adjust bass boost, varies by receiver features) and set the volume control on the subwoofer to the mid-point. When you run the subwoofer test tone, adjust the volume control ON THE SUBWOOFER to get the sub volume to the proper level. This has to be done before you run room correction (with a microphone measuring the sound in your room, if your AVR has that feature).


----------



## Jcd12 (Mar 24, 2020)

had an installer set everything up both times. The cable is a 1 rca to the sub 1 out on the yamaha and 2 rca connectors to the low level L/R connectors on the sub. He set the volume on the sub at 17 out of 30 when he set it up for movie watching. I had to turn it down to 12-13 when watching tv otherwise it rumbled too much for me. 
the sub manufacture is sending me a new amp im going to switch out just in case. Just a little nervous about trying it the 3rd time.


----------



## Brian Steele (Jan 3, 2011)

Sounds like you might have a ground problem. If what's happening to was happening to me, I'd be checking to ensure that there are no issues with the electrical wiring, e.g. significant potential between neutral and ground.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

I think the problem might be the connection you have. Most subwoofers with 2 RCA jacks on them assign ONE of those 2 jacks to the subwoofer channel called LFE (low frequency effects). It is possible that using a single RCA at the Yamaha and a "Y" splitter in the cable with 2 RCA connectors at the subwoofer is causing a low impedance at the input to the Yamaha that is blowing something in the LFE circuit. I would suggest looking at the OWNER'S MANUAL for the subwoofer and read the section about making a single connection with a single cable with RCAs on both ends. More than likely, the OWNER'S MANUAL will say something like "When connecting the subwoofer to a receiver with a connection labeled "LFE" or "subwoofer", use a single cable to connect to the RCA plug labeled "R" on the subwoofer amplifier." (or it might say to use the L RCA connector or one of the 2 connectors may even say "LFE" on the panel the RCA is mounted on (subwoofer amp). Use a cable with a single male RCA on each end... Yamaha end will be connected to "subwoofer" or "LFE" RCA socket. Subwoofer end will connected to either the L or R jack on the back of the subwoofer per your Owner's Manual. See if that stops hurting anything.


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

If you're getting enough output from your sub then there is no reason to split to both RCA inputs. 

If you lose all hope, they make wireless sub kits that work well.


----------



## Philnick (Jul 9, 2008)

I suspect that you're connecting a line-level output on the Yamaha - which expects a high impedance (10,000 ohms or more) load - to a passive - not amplified - speaker-level input designed to extract from two amplified full-range signals, Left and Right - the low frequencies common to both channels. That sort of input would probably be a crossover at maybe 8 ohms - what your AVR would regard as practically a dead short. 

I think you've connected two incompatible circuits. Look instead for a single input on the sub labeled as a line level input.


----------



## Jcd12 (Mar 24, 2020)

Connected to the yamaha’s #1 sub out to the low level rt & left input on the sub per the sub’s company tech


----------



## Jcd12 (Mar 24, 2020)

That is how I was connected on the first two, now I am trying just a single connection on the subs low level left input only


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Jcd12 said:


> Ive had two yamaha rx-2080’s experience a pop sound and burnt smell after a few weeks of use. The result is a bad sub output.
> I have a powered sub and it seems to be working fine. Both times this happened we were just watching regular tv at normal volume.
> Anyone have an idea of what could cause this? Want to figure this out before the 3rd one is installed.
> 
> Is there anyway a sub could cause it?


What is the make and model of the sub? This information is critical to help you solve your problem.


----------



## RAJBCPA (Jul 31, 2021)

Join the club. I have 3 of these and ONLY one Yamaha receiver,s subwoofer [an 18 inch JBL 2224H] works well. The unit that works, is connected to sub1 output on the Yamie and the subwoofer is running its own power amplifier at 800 watts into an 8ohm JBL 2224H speaker. 

It took me 6 years to get the other two Yamaha 2080 receivers to connect to Yamaha MusicCast and Yamaha Controller App. As you might expect, it was a simple issue involving WiFi and Bluetooth interference that was solved when the WiFi is turned on but the Bluetooth is turned off. The manual, that is not included in the box but must be downloaded, is +240 pages. Unfortunately, for Yamaha owners, there is not a single montion of the conflict between WiFi and Bluetooth.

I gave up on Denon and Marantz receivers when I got the last couple of new receivers go POW on startup.! Panasonic and Onkyo receivers are much more reliable but I don't care for their sound very much. Sony? Just average to me.


----------

